# Prepariamoci



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.

Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Se è un modo per esorcizzare ok, altrimenti ti dico di stare tranquillo, sarà dura ma se facciamo il nostro nessuno ci può togliere niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Prima prepariamoci alla campagna mediatica sulla fatal verona. Elmetti, armature, e camomille.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


fortuna che giochiamo l'8


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

Sono molto scettico: ci massacreranno, as usual.
Oggi Valeri ha ammonito 3 giocatori della viola, 2 sostituiti da Italiano.
Ce ne stavano 6 di cartellini gialli, alcuni doppi per Mahele e Quarta.
Come on.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se è un modo per esorcizzare ok, altrimenti ti dico di stare tranquillo, sarà dura ma se facciamo il nostro nessuno ci può togliere niente


No forse non è chiaro, non ce lo lasceranno fare mai. 
Non ci danno mai quello che tocca, guarda all'Inter come cambiano le cose con il VAR. 

Qualcuno ha visto un replay con il tocco del difensore su Dzeko? Sembra esserci, ma c'è una chiara immagine? Perchè invece con il gol di Udogie la fantomatica immagine non c'era?
Vogliamo parlare poi del culo mostruoso che hanno? Affosseranno pure il Cagliari per aiutare questi statene certi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima prepariamoci alla campagna mediatica sulla fatal verona. Elmetti, armature, e camomille.


Camomilla sparata in vena però, non credo riuscirò a vedere le prossime partite, oggi stavo per morire.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.



il bello è che gli interisti dai loro lidi dicono lo stesso. Ma io dico, ma un minimo di obiettività riusciranno mai e poi mai ad averla? A VAR invertiti il campionato era già chiuso e avevmo lo scudetto cucito


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.



Pensiamo a vincere le partite.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

E nel frattempo hanno espulso 2 dell'Empoli (incluso verre) che affronteranno settimana prossima. Marotta nell'incontro di 2 giorni fa sarà stato abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2022)

Tutto quello che dici è verissimo.


Però se anche noi segnassimo qualche goal in più saremmo più tranquilli. Siamo più corto musi del team di corto muso.


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima prepariamoci alla campagna mediatica sulla fatal verona. Elmetti, armature, e camomille.


Credo che mi trasferirò su qualche colle primo di elettricità e segnale telefonico fino a domenica pomeriggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Io penso che il campionato lo perdiamo in casa con l'Atalanta. Del resto il Milan di Pioli è cominciato con l'Atalanta e lì finirà.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2022)

la prossima purtroppo rigiochiamo dopo


----------



## danjr (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No forse non è chiaro, non ce lo lasceranno fare mai.
> Non ci danno mai quello che tocca, guarda all'Inter come cambiano le cose con il VAR.
> 
> Qualcuno ha visto un replay con il tocco del difensore su Dzeko? Sembra esserci, ma c'è una chiara immagine? Perchè invece con il gol di Udogie la fantomatica immagine non c'era?
> Vogliamo parlare poi del culo mostruoso che hanno? Affosseranno pure il Cagliari per aiutare questi statene certi.


Stupidaggini, se cominciamo a segnare le occasioni che creiamo non c’è var che tenga. Siamo padroni del nostro destino, tenendo conto che l’Inter, onestamente parlando, è più forte di noi… ci sta che sia un testa a testa fino alla fine


----------



## UDG (1 Maggio 2022)

Se non segnamo perché non azzecchiamo la porta o perché qualcuno non ha voglia di passarla, la colpa non è ne del Var e ne dell'arbitro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Non ci dobbiamo preparare a niente.
basterebbe che i nostri somari non sbagliassero anche i goal più semplici da realizzare


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io penso che il campionato lo perdiamo in casa con l'Atalanta. Del resto il Milan di Pioli è cominciato con l'Atalanta e lì finirà.


Non so dammi i numeri che me li gioco visto che fai l’indovino


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Saranno giorni caldissimi.
C'è poco da fare calcoli tanto bisogna giocare ogni gara per vincerla.

Loro sono tutelati e aiutati in tutto.
Anche oggi var e gestione dei gialli da sicario.
All'inter mancano almeno 3 gialli.
Incredibili il pestone di skriniar e il fallo di mano di vidal.
Sul rigore che dire?
Se mi mostrate il contatto io mi ricredo perché io non lo vedo.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Quello che volete ma Verona, Atalanta e Sassuolo sono squadre in vacanza, i ritmi come sempre saranno blandi (quanto meno per loro), se non vinci è perché ti sei impegnato a non segnare e nell'arco di una partita difficilmente le altre faranno 90 minuti a tutta come se si giocassero qualcosa.
La Fiorentina oggi ha giocato a ritmi blandi ma è stata tenuta in partita solamente dai nostri errori, ergo toccherà segnare molto prima ed essere più concreti sotto porta, di occasioni ne creiamo tante ed è difficile che sbaglieremo sempre occasioni clamorose sotto porta, cioè è statistica.
Comunque godiamoci questa lotta, è tutto nelle nostre mani, ripenso a dove eravamo 2 anni fa e penso che non possiamo lamentarci o stressarci più di tanto.
Non penso sia questo il nostro anno, ma il prossimo, questo è un anno piatto e in teoria dovrebbe esserlo, se gira bene bene, altrimenti non capirei la disfatta in campi dove squadre sono in vacanza o giocano col freno a mano tirato, se vogliamo possiamo metterci un ritmo superiore ma bisognerà sistemare la trequarti e avere il coraggio di proporre da subito Ante e di non tenere fuori Isma per una pannocchietta senza chicchi come Diaz.
Io dico questo, le ultime 3 partite sono solitamente quelle dove parecchie squadre staccano, ripeto, non capirei una disfatta o un ritmo basso, sullo stesso livello dell'avversario.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

60-40 inter al momento.

Se vinciamo/pareggiamo/perdiamo la prossima e vincono/pareggiano/perdono anche i perdazzurri, saremo sul 50-50.
Se vinciamo la prossima e loro pareggiano, 80-20. per noi. 90-10 se perdono.

Se perdiamo la prossima e l'inter pareggia, si resta sul 60-40 inter.
Se perdiamo la prossima e l'inter vince, 80-20 per loro.

Se pareggiamo la prossima e loro perdono, 70-30 per noi.
Se pareggiamo la prossima e loro vincono, 70-30 per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Capisco la scaramanzia ma si percepisce proprio un pessimismo esagerato.
Chiediamo alla squadra di crederci e poi siamo i primi ad avere paura?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se non segnamo perché non azzecchiamo la porta o perché qualcuno non ha voglia di passarla, la colpa non è ne del Var e ne dell'arbitro


Questo non vuol dire niente. Non si può fare sempre la partita perfetta.
Non è che perchè non segniamo con le mani allora ci devono dare tutto contro o non darci niente.


----------



## UDG (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Questo non vuol dire niente. Non si può fare sempre la partita perfetta.
> Non è che perchè non segniamo con le mani allora ci devono dare tutto contro o non darci niente.


Oggi ci siamo mangiati di tutto e di più, abbiamo segnato solo perché il portiere ha sbagliato il rinvio


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Hai ragione lato episodi arbitrali non avremo favoritismi. Ma dobbiamo pensare solo a vincere. Errori come quello di Giroud o di Leao non sono permessi. Dobbiamo essere maledettamente cinici


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Saranno giorni caldissimi.
> C'è poco da fare calcoli tanto bisogna giocare ogni gara per vincerla.
> 
> Loro sono tutelati e aiutati in tutto.
> ...


Aggiungi che l'Empoli ha chiuso in 9 oggi con due squalificati che salteranno l'Indeh


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che l'Empoli ha chiuso in 9 oggi con due squalificati che salteranno l'Indeh


L'unica partita che rischiano è forse quella con il Cagliari se non si sono ancora salvati.
Per il resto in ciabatte in tutte le partite.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quello che volete ma Verona, Atalanta e Sassuolo sono squadre in vacanza, i ritmi come sempre saranno blandi (quanto meno per loro), se non vinci è perché ti sei impegnato a non segnare e nell'arco di una partita difficilmente le altre faranno 90 minuti a tutta come se si giocassero qualcosa.
> La Fiorentina oggi ha giocato a ritmi blandi ma è stata tenuta in partita solamente dai nostri errori, ergo toccherà segnare molto prima ed essere più concreti sotto porta, di occasioni ne creiamo tante ed è difficile che sbaglieremo sempre occasioni clamorose sotto porta, cioè è statistica.
> Comunque godiamoci questa lotta, è tutto nelle nostre mani, ripenso a dove eravamo 2 anni fa e penso che non possiamo lamentarci o stressarci più di tanto.
> Non penso sia questo il nostro anno, ma il prossimo, questo è un anno piatto e in teoria dovrebbe esserlo, se gira bene bene, altrimenti non capirei la disfatta in campi dove squadre sono in vacanza o giocano col freno a mano tirato, se vogliamo possiamo metterci un ritmo superiore ma bisognerà sistemare la trequarti e avere il coraggio di proporre da subito Ante e di non tenere fuori Isma per una pannocchietta senza chicchi come Diaz.
> Io dico questo, le ultime 3 partite sono solitamente quelle dove parecchie squadre staccano, ripeto, non capirei una disfatta o un ritmo basso, sullo stesso livello dell'avversario.


Quando capitano questi testa a testa punto a punto è banale dire che vince la più forte ma la realtà è che spesso vince la più aiutata e quella che anche gli altri hanno deciso debba vincere.
Alla fine se ti trovi contro squadre che fanno il loro ma senza strafare vince la squadra a cui servono i punti .

Anche avere buoni rapporti con altre squadre aiuta, triste a dirsi ma è così.

Inter Empoli sarà una farsa, l'ennesima.
Stesso discorso per inter Samp.
Giusto Cagliari Inter potrebbe essere partita vera.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che l'Empoli ha chiuso in 9 oggi con due squalificati che salteranno l'Indeh


Inter ed Empoli sono in buoni rapporti societari.
Non la considero nemmeno.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se non segnamo perché non azzecchiamo la porta o perché qualcuno non ha voglia di passarla, la colpa non è ne del Var e ne dell'arbitro


Quindi l’Inter che fa ****** va bene se vince rubando giusto ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Saranno giorni caldissimi.
> C'è poco da fare calcoli tanto bisogna giocare ogni gara per vincerla.
> 
> Loro sono tutelati e aiutati in tutto.
> ...


Se lo rivedi 200 volte la certezza del rigore non vi è mai. Dzeko cade e inizia la pantomima, gli interisti iniziano a sbraitare e l'arbitro e il Var calano le braghe come se nulla fosse. Col Milan atteggiamento opposto: Leao steso in area, Var non richiama l'arbitro. Al replay si nota chiaramente che è rigore, ma siccome hanno deciso di non rivederlo il rigore non viene concesso. A me fanno davvero ribrezzo, poi sti arbitri che fanno carriera come designatori guarda caso sono sempre coinvolti in arbitraggi a favore di Inter e Juve.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se lo rivedi 200 volte la certezza del rigore non vi è mai. Dzeko cade e inizia la pantomima, gli interisti iniziano a sbraitare e l'arbitro e il Var calano le braghe come se nulla fosse. Col Milan atteggiamento opposto: Leao steso in area, Var non richiama l'arbitro. Al replay si nota chiaramente che è rigore, ma siccome hanno deciso di non rivederlo il rigore non viene concesso. A me fanno davvero ribrezzo, poi sti arbitri che fanno carriera come designatori guarda caso sono sempre coinvolti in arbitraggi a favore di Inter e Juve.


Sono d'accordo, in più mi pare che l'Inda favorisca di un altro vantaggio, che ho visto latente qui e anche in altre partite: la chiamata di challenge. In pratica qualsiasi altra squadra, se l'arbitro non segnala il fallo, protesta ma è costretta a proseguire l'azione, spesso l'arbitro fa il cenno di rialzarsi, eccetera. Intanto il Var può o non può controllare. L'Inda invece ha facoltà di interrompere il gioco, restare a terra, e in pratica attendere (e costringere) il consulto del Var senza riprendere il gioco. E' quello che accade appunto in una chiamata di challenge, ma nel nostro ordinamento questo ancora non esiste. Per l'Inda invece pare di sì.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

non credo nei complotti, altrimenti non guarderei il calcio. Ma quest'anno arbitri-VAR ci hanno tolto punti, mentre ne hanno regalati parecchi all'Inter. Questo è un dato di fatto, l'elenco lo sapete anche voi. La cosa triste, è che qui dentro, se ci danno un mezzo vantaggio siamo tutti a martellarci i cojones, nei lidi interisti parlano di complotti a favore del Milan, di giocatori venduti, di sistema contro di loro. Nemmeno in una annata dove ci hanno ammazzato tra Spezia, Napoli, Udinese, Verona senza parlare di oggi dove c'era un rigore grosso come una casa su Leao.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, in più mi pare che l'Inda favorisca di un altro vantaggio, che ho visto latente qui e anche in altre partite: la chiamata di challenge. In pratica qualsiasi altra squadra, se l'arbitro non segnala il fallo, protesta ma è costretta a proseguire l'azione, spesso l'arbitro fa il cenno di rialzarsi, eccetera. Intanto il Var può o non può controllare. L'Inda invece ha facoltà di interrompere il gioco, restare a terra, e in pratica attendere (e costringere) il consulto del Var senza riprendere il gioco. E' quello che accade appunto in una chiamata di challenge, ma nel nostro ordinamento questo ancora non esiste. Per l'Inda invece pare di sì.


Oggi l'inter ha deciso che l'azione andava rivista..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Domenica altro snodo del campionato. 
Scenderemo in campo da secondi.

Saranno 90 minuti durissimi .

Fossi in pioli penserei a una squadra migliorabile anche a gara in corso.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, in più mi pare che l'Inda favorisca di un altro vantaggio, che ho visto latente qui e anche in altre partite: la chiamata di challenge. In pratica qualsiasi altra squadra, se l'arbitro non segnala il fallo, protesta ma è costretta a proseguire l'azione, spesso l'arbitro fa il cenno di rialzarsi, eccetera. Intanto il Var può o non può controllare. L'Inda invece ha facoltà di interrompere il gioco, restare a terra, e in pratica attendere (e costringere) il consulto del Var senza riprendere il gioco. E' quello che accade appunto in una chiamata di challenge, ma nel nostro ordinamento questo ancora non esiste. Per l'Inda invece pare di sì.


A prescindere dalla tanta antisportivita della squadra, io dico che non meritiamo di andare al mondiale per questo atteggiamento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, in più mi pare che l'Inda favorisca di un altro vantaggio, che ho visto latente qui e anche in altre partite: la chiamata di challenge. In pratica qualsiasi altra squadra, se l'arbitro non segnala il fallo, protesta ma è costretta a proseguire l'azione, spesso l'arbitro fa il cenno di rialzarsi, eccetera. Intanto il Var può o non può controllare. L'Inda invece ha facoltà di interrompere il gioco, restare a terra, e in pratica attendere (e costringere) il consulto del Var senza riprendere il gioco. E' quello che accade appunto in una chiamata di challenge, ma nel nostro ordinamento questo ancora non esiste. Per l'Inda invece pare di sì.



Non è stato l'arbitro ad interrompere il gioco,ma il giocatore del'udinese che l'h buttata fuori pensando che dzeko si fosse fatto male.
Anche la pietra pomice sa che in queste occasioni è meglio giocare e non permettere l'interruzione,invece il somaro dell'udinese,avendo un qi pari a quello di una lenticchia,ha ignorato il tutto.

E dirò di più : se Leao si fosse ripetutamente rotolato anzichè alzarsi sorridendo come un ebete,forse il rigore lo fischiava anche a noi.
O se non altro andava a rivedere il tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è stato l'arbitro ad interrompere il gioco,ma il giocatore del'udinese che l'h buttata fuori pensando che dzeko si fosse fatto male.
> Anche la pietra pomice sa che in queste occasioni è meglio giocare e non permettere l'interruzione,invece il somaro dell'udinese,avendo un qi pari a quello di una lenticchia,ha ignorato il tutto.
> 
> E dirò di più : se Leao si fosse ripetutamente rotolato anzichè alzarsi sorridendo come un ebete,forse il rigore lo fischiava anche a noi.
> O se non altro andava a rivedere il tutto.


Può darsi che se ne ricordano per quando ci servirà veramente visto che anche oggi abbiamo subito.


----------



## UDG (1 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi l’Inter che fa ****** va bene se vince rubando giusto ?


Io ho detto che se non vinciamo, non dobbiamo prendercela sempre con l'arbitro o con la var se non la buttiamo dentro. Se poi l'inter vince rubando a noi non deve interessare, noi dobbiamo pensare a vincere le nostre partite, l'inter può rubare quanto vuole, se noi le vinciamo non possono fare nulla, ma oggi abbiamo sbagliato troppo


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non credo nei complotti, altrimenti non guarderei il calcio. Ma quest'anno arbitri-VAR ci hanno tolto punti, mentre ne hanno regalati parecchi all'Inter. Questo è un dato di fatto, l'elenco lo sapete anche voi. La cosa triste, è che qui dentro, se ci danno un mezzo vantaggio siamo tutti a martellarci i cojones, nei lidi interisti parlano di complotti a favore del Milan, di giocatori venduti, di sistema contro di loro. Nemmeno in una annata dove ci hanno ammazzato tra Spezia, Napoli, Udinese, Verona senza parlare di oggi dove c'era un rigore grosso come una casa su Leao.


Va beh ma in quei postacci dove interagiscono gli sfinteristi si evince con chiarezza che sono una comitiva di malati mentali, non ci farei troppo caso.
Li compatisco però, deve essere difficile vivere il calcio cosi.
Mi fa godere però vedere che serpeggia la consapevolezza che a prescindere da questo campionato, il futuro delle due squadre è diametralmente opposto, soprattutto se dovesse arrivare Investcorp.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi l'inter ha deciso che l'azione andava rivista..


Alla luce di questi e tanti altri episodi arbitrali tutti clamorosamente a senso unico il campionato lo meriteremmo noi senza alcuna discussione. Considerando che questi ragazzi da oltre due anni stanno facendo un percorso straordinario la vittoria finale sarebbe ancor di più il giusto riconoscimento. La beffa però è sempre dietro l'angolo e da ora in poi sarà durissima. Per loro saranno tre amichevoli o poco più (Cagliari), per noi tre autentiche battaglie all'ultimo sangue. Ripeto, abbiamo tutto il sistema contro e per trionfare servirà un'impresa.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domenica altro snodo del campionato.
> Scenderemo in campo da secondi.
> 
> Saranno 90 minuti durissimi .
> ...


Con il Verona dobbiamo togliere Diaz è Messias, fisicamente giocano esattamente il calcio dell'Atalanta dell'anno scorso, mettiamo un Po di fisicità altrimenti giochiamo ad handicap.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Alla luce di questi e tanti altri episodi arbitrali tutti clamorosamente a senso unico il campionato lo meriteremmo noi senza alcuna discussione. Considerando che questi ragazzi da oltre due anni stanno facendo un percorso straordinario la vittoria finale sarebbe ancor di più il giusto riconoscimento. La beffa però è sempre dietro l'angolo e da ora in poi sarà durissima. Per loro saranno tre amichevoli o poco più (Cagliari), per noi tre autentiche battaglie all'ultimo sangue. Ripeto, abbiamo tutto il sistema contro e per trionfare servirà un'impresa.


Dici bene...
Per questo vorrei con tutto me stesso che la spuntassimo noi.
Perché sono stanco di tutto questo marciume.

Ho una speranza in fondo al cuore e me la danno proprio te e tutti gli altri tifosi: è esploso il milanismo.
Invadiamo Verona e spingiamo i ragazzi.

Oggi al gol di leao e vedendo i nostri fratelli di tifo mi sono commosso.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

L'unica speranza che abbiamo è il Cagliari.
La partita con l'Empoli la chiuderanno come al solito nei primi 10 minuti con calcio d'angolo di Caccanoglu per Perisic.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Con il Verona dobbiamo togliere Diaz è Messias, fisicamente giocano esattamente il calcio dell'Atalanta dell'anno scorso, mettiamo un Po di fisicità altrimenti giochiamo ad handicap.


Sarà una partita a scacchi ma se saltiamo l'uomo si aprono spazi. 
Mi aspetto tantissimo da theo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Al di la di tutti i furti interisti perpetrati durante questa stagione, il rigore di stasera mi pare netto.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutti i furti interisti perpetrati durante questa stagione, il rigore di stasera mi pare netto.


Il contatto non si vede.
Ma poi vorrei capire in base a cosa per questioni nerazzurre si chiama sempre l'arbitro al var o non lo si chiama, vedi caso Belotti, e per noi nulla.

Tutto soggettivo e incomprensibile.
La ratio qual'è?


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Mah sinceramente non mi aspetto altri errori arbitrali netti.. il punto è che sono quelli passati che ci faranno perdere lo scudetto.. immaginatevi l'inter che torna dalle due trasferte di torino con 1 punto e non 4 e noi che tra spezia e udinese prendiamo 6 punti e non 1


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo prepararci a fare 7 punti nelle prossime tre partite. Puntavo molto su questa trasferta a Udine, per me unica partita dove potevano seriamente perdere punti. Sono convinto che ne faranno nove nelle prossime tre, il chè non è nemmeno difficile contro Empoli e Samp in vacanza e salve, unico dubbio Cagliari, che però è veramente scarso diciamoci la verità. 

Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere a Verona e poi giocarci il jolly tra Atalanta e Sassuolo.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.



Aimè lo dico da un mese, i tre punti che ci hanno rubato con La Spezia, sommati ai punti rubati dall'Inter con il Torino ci costeranno lo scudetto. E poi si dice che gli arbitri non decidono le stagioni, nono. 

La cosa grave è che il calcio ormai non è più solo sport, è business...e ad oggi non è più accettabile che un direttore di gara possa decidere e far perdere milioni di euro ad una società...qua è fondamentale venga istituito un organo esterno ed imparziale che decida se c'è stato o meno un torto arbitrale e quantifichi a fine stagione un rimborso per le società colpite.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutti i furti interisti perpetrati durante questa stagione, il rigore di stasera mi pare netto.


rispetto agli scandali pro-Inter visti, questo potrebbe anche essere rigore. Ma faccio fatica a capire la chiamata del VAR, visto che rimane una valutazione da campo con arbitro lì davanti che vede tutto e lascia andare. Se guardi al rallentatore per 5 volte poi il contatto si vede


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il contatto non si vede.
> Ma poi vorrei capire in base a cosa per questioni nerazzurre si chiama sempre l'arbitro al var o non lo si chiama, vedi caso Belotti, e per noi nulla.
> 
> Tutto soggettivo e incomprensibile.
> La ratio qual'è?


Non so io guardando i replay ho pensato di vederlo sinceramente…magari ho visto male io eh. Però devo dire che non l’avessero fischiato a noi sarei impazzito, al di la del fatto che non ci hanno fischiato molto di peggio! Per il resto hai ragione


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Io sono già preparato.... Seguo il Milan dal 94 e neanche ai tempi di Bertini ho visto ladrate simili e reiterate ogni giornata. Purtroppo quando giochi in 11 contro 14 diventa difficile, quasi impossibile


----------



## davidelynch (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Lo pensavo anche io poi il dio del calcio ci ha dato il gol di Sandro al minuto 92 e l’episodio di Radu, queste cose non accadono per caso.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Lo pensavo anche io poi il dio del calcio ci ha dato il gol di Sandro al minuto 92 e l’episodio di Radu, queste cose non accadono per caso.


Il dio dà e il dio toglie. Ci hanno tolto 6 punti a noi e dati 4 a loro che hanno ancora tenuto aperto questo scudetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


Viva l'ottimismo 

Per curiosità, come ci si prepara ad una cosa del genere? Bastano superalcolici e escort oppure ci sono modi piu moderni?


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


È durissima.
Ma se ce la dovessimo fare, ci prenderemmo una bella rivincita sul passato.

Ultime 4 giornate contro bestie nere (uno scudetto perso con la Fiorentina, due persi con il Verona, Atalanta e Sassuolo che ci hanno battuto spesso ultimamente).
Bisogna smettere di mangiarsi tutti quei gol.

Ieri ho rivisto finalmente un buon Kessie, forse la possibilità di vincere un trofeo gli ha dato quella motivazione extra che quest'anno sembrava mancare.


----------



## Route66 (2 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io sono già preparato.... Seguo il Milan dal 94 e neanche ai tempi di Bertini ho visto ladrate simili e reiterate ogni giornata. Purtroppo quando giochi in 11 contro 14 diventa difficile, quasi impossibile


In effetti uno sano di mente potrebbe pensare che in fondo siano solo delle semplici coincidenze.....
Poi si guarda indietro e vede che le semplici coincidenze si ripetono da tre mesi sempre e solo nella stessa direzione e con un unico risultato...sfavorire il Milan!!
Ecco allora che con il Verona alle porte(seguiti da Atalanta e Sassuolo...) si risvegliano incubi terrificanti nella memoria e per gli amici di lynx eye potrebbe essere la giornata del delitto perfetto.
Cerchiamo di non metterci del nostro giocando in dieci come accade spesso ultimamente, lasciamo i bambini in panca e giocamocela in 11vs11.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Viva l'ottimismo
> 
> Per curiosità, come ci si prepara ad una cosa del genere? Bastano superalcolici e escort oppure ci sono modi piu moderni?


Non lo so, ma sarà la cosa più brutta degli ultimi anni. Peggio dei quinti posti.
Perchè questo era uno scudetto nostro, completamente rapinato e lasciato volutamente aperto per farcelo andare di traverso alla fine.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No forse non è chiaro, non ce lo lasceranno fare mai.
> Non ci danno mai quello che tocca, guarda all'Inter come cambiano le cose con il VAR.
> 
> Qualcuno ha visto un replay con il tocco del difensore su Dzeko? Sembra esserci, ma c'è una chiara immagine? Perchè invece con il gol di Udogie la fantomatica immagine non c'era?
> Vogliamo parlare poi del culo mostruoso che hanno? Affosseranno pure il Cagliari per aiutare questi statene certi.


Mah, onestamente gli arbitri potranno anche essere collusi col sistema, ma la questione è che siamo scarsi noi, se non riusciamo a battere squadre di questo livello.
Stiamo qui a pensare come sarà la partita col Verona, manco fosse il Real Madrid.

Se perderemo lo scudetto, è perché non saremo stati all’altezza di certe posizioni di classifica.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mah, onestamente gli arbitri potranno anche essere collusi col sistema, ma la questione è che siamo scarsi noi, se non riusciamo a battere squadre di questo livello.
> Stiamo qui a pensare come sarà la partita col Verona, manco fosse il Real Madrid.
> 
> Se perderemo lo scudetto, è perché non saremo stati all’altezza di certe posizioni di classifica.


Ma perchè vi fissate con questa cosa che noi siamo scarsi? Non si possono mica vincere tutte le partite.

Guardate che con il VAR ci hanno tolto 9 punti: 3 contro lo Spezia, 2 contro l'Udinese e 1 contro il Napoli.
L'Inter ne ha presi 1 con il Torino e 2 contro la Juventus.

9 punti. Quanti punti ci mancano per vincere lo scudetto?
Dai su siamo seri.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.


è chiarissimo che gli arbitri non sono dalla nostra ma io voglio credere alla storia e ci sono troppe analogie con la stagione del 1999 per non crderci..

sette punti recuperati ad una squadra detta da tutti più forte (in quel caso la lazio)
allenatore intetrista
unico campionato con venezia e salernitana in serie a sino a quest'anno
la rube che si fa recuperare 2 gol ad udine infortunio di chiesa e del piero sono abbastanza paragonabili
il milan non vincequasi mai i campionati con un numero di punti alto, quindi se vinciamo il cmapionato deve essere a punteggio basso come in quest'annata 
ma soprattutto il milan deve essere più forte di tutto pure degli arbitri

insomma può succedere ancora di tutto ma questa settimana ho rispolverato la collana di campionato io ti amo (una delle poche cose decenti che ha fatto la gazzetta) ed è foprtissimo il riecheggio di quella annata..

questa è una visione ottimista della situazione poi non ho la verità in tasca ma visto che tutti ricordano la fatal verona, volevo offrire un'altra visione della storia


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Ma perchè vi fissate con questa cosa che noi siamo scarsi? Non si possono mica vincere tutte le partite.*
> 
> Guardate che con il VAR ci hanno tolto 9 punti: 3 contro lo Spezia, 2 contro l'Udinese e 1 contro il Napoli.
> L'Inter ne ha presi 1 con il Torino e 2 contro la Juventus.
> ...


Perché se fatichi a creare occasioni da rete, non dico gol, ma anche solo occasioni, con squadre come la Fiorentina, vuol dire che hai problemi ben più grossi degli arbitri o del VAR.
Con questa Fiorentina la dovevi chiudere in scioltezza già dopo 20 minuti di gioco.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché se fatichi a creare occasioni da rete, non dico gol, ma anche solo occasioni, con squadre come la Fiorentina, vuol dire che hai problemi ben più grossi degli arbitri o del VAR.
> Con questa Fiorentina la dovevi chiudere in scioltezza già dopo 20 minuti di gioco.


Guarda che di occasioni da rete ne fabbrichiamo parecchie. Il problema è che siamo sempre poco lucidi e le sbagliamo, vedi ieri clamorose quelle di Giroud e di Leao.
L'Inter ha la fortuna che al primo calcio d'angolo o al primo tiro in porta la mette sempre dentro. SEMPRE.
Ma ripeto, non si possono vincere tutte le partite. Ci sono 9 punti di differenza che sono stati tolti, quelli che mancano per chiudere sto scudetto.


----------



## darden (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guarda che di occasioni da rete ne fabbrichiamo parecchie. Il problema è che siamo sempre poco lucidi e le sbagliamo, vedi ieri clamorose quelle di Giroud e di Leao.
> L'Inter ha la fortuna che al primo calcio d'angolo o al primo tiro in porta la mette sempre dentro. SEMPRE.
> Ma ripeto, non si possono vincere tutte le partite. Ci sono 9 punti di differenza che sono stati tolti, quelli che mancano per chiudere sto scudetto.


La mancanza di lucidità deriva dal fatto che spesso hanno giocato sempre gli stessi, i ragazzi hanno fatto una stagione spettacolare viste tutte le difficoltà tra infortuni e arbitri. Ieri Giroud ha sbagliato un goal che se non fosse cotto avrebbe segnato ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La mancanza di lucidità deriva dal fatto che spesso hanno giocato sempre gli stessi, i ragazzi hanno fatto una stagione spettacolare viste tutte le difficoltà tra infortuni e arbitri. Ieri Giroud ha sbagliato un goal che se non fosse cotto avrebbe segnato ad occhi chiusi.


Ok, però non vuol dire che non siamo in grado di produrre palle gol. Ripeto ne produciamo parecchie poi per ovvi motivi arriviamo scarichi o poco lucidi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 60-40 inter al momento.
> 
> Se vinciamo/pareggiamo/perdiamo la prossima e vincono/pareggiano/perdono anche i perdazzurri, saremo sul 50-50.
> Se vinciamo la prossima e loro pareggiano, 80-20. per noi. 90-10 se perdono.
> ...


Ce la fai ad arrivare alla prossima


----------



## andre85 (2 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, in più mi pare che l'Inda favorisca di un altro vantaggio, che ho visto latente qui e anche in altre partite: la chiamata di challenge. In pratica qualsiasi altra squadra, se l'arbitro non segnala il fallo, protesta ma è costretta a proseguire l'azione, spesso l'arbitro fa il cenno di rialzarsi, eccetera. Intanto il Var può o non può controllare. L'Inda invece ha facoltà di interrompere il gioco, restare a terra, e in pratica attendere (e costringere) il consulto del Var senza riprendere il gioco. E' quello che accade appunto in una chiamata di challenge, ma nel nostro ordinamento questo ancora non esiste. Per l'Inda invece pare di sì.


Su questo sono oggettivamente furbi. Non mi fa neanche incazzare. Ieri per me il rigore c era, L avrei preteso per il Milan. Ma il punto non è L Inter e la sensazione che gli arbitri siano estremamente restii a fischiarci qualsivoglia fallo. Ieri ho visto giocatori della fiore scontrarsi da soli e ricevere fallo, tirare testa ai giocatori del Milan farsi male e prendere fallo. 3 azioni regolari classificate come fuorigioco. È questo che fa paura a me. Non se vogliamo farcelo perdere o sono in modalità sudditanza al contrario… ma non ci sono dubbi che non ci fischieranno niente da qui alla fine


----------



## andre85 (2 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Su questo sono oggettivamente furbi. Non mi fa neanche incazzare. Ieri per me il rigore c era, L avrei preteso per il Milan. Ma il punto non è L Inter e la sensazione che gli arbitri siano estremamente restii a fischiarci qualsivoglia fallo. Ieri ho visto giocatori della fiore scontrarsi da soli e ricevere fallo, tirare testa ai giocatori del Milan farsi male e prendere fallo. 3 azioni regolari classificate come fuorigioco. È questo che fa paura a me. Non se vogliamo farcelo perdere o sono in modalità sudditanza al contrario… ma non ci sono dubbi che non ci fischieranno niente da qui alla fine


È aggiungiamo che non si spiega come i nostri recuperi durino sempre un minuto in più. L Inter spacca il secondo per fischiare (come è giusto che sia)


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> È aggiungiamo che non si spiega come i nostri recuperi durino sempre un minuto in più. L Inter spacca il secondo per fischiare (come è giusto che sia)


Già, vista la stessa cosa ieri. Senza dimenticare che praticamente di 5 minuti di recupero che ha dato se ne saranno giocati forse scarsi 2.
E' vergognosa questa cosa, spero che veramente mettano il tempo effettivo perchè non se ne può più di sti mezzucci.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutti i furti interisti perpetrati durante questa stagione, il rigore di stasera mi pare netto.


Non è chiaro.

Può essere che lo colpisce, ma è innaturale che faccia altri 3 passi e poi si lascia cadere. Se c'è fallo cadi nel momento in cui vieni colpito, non mezz'ora dopo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mah, onestamente gli arbitri potranno anche essere collusi col sistema, ma la questione è che siamo scarsi noi, se non riusciamo a battere squadre di questo livello.
> Stiamo qui a pensare come sarà la partita col Verona, manco fosse il Real Madrid.
> 
> Se perderemo lo scudetto, è perché non saremo stati all’altezza di certe posizioni di classifica.


Questo purtroppo è il lavaggio del cervello che vi fanno i media


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Maggio 2022)

Per me queste 3 partite sono da vincere senza se e senza ma,3 squadre che non hanno più obiettivi bisognerebbe mangiarle. L'unica che temo seriamente è il Verona,perché squadra che gioca bene ed è tosta. Mi piacerebbe una vittoria per noi e pareggio Inter, così potremo vincere con una giornata d'anticipo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro.
> 
> Può essere che lo colpisce, ma è innaturale che faccia altri 3 passi e poi si lascia cadere. Se c'è fallo cadi nel momento in cui vieni colpito, non mezz'ora dopo.


Non vado avanti a discutere e non vedo nemmeno i 3 passi onestamente. Dico solo per per me ci può stare e non l'avessero dato a noi mi sarei infuriato e l'avrei aggiunto alla lunga lista di furti ricevuti quest'anno. I furti interisti quest'anno secondo me sono stati ben altri e sono parecchi.

In ogni caso possiamo lamentarci per gli arbitraggi (e a ragione) ma il nostro problema è altrove: segnamo con il contagocce sprecando 80 occasioni a partita.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Questo purtroppo è il lavaggio del cervello che vi fanno i media


Ma quale lavaggio del cervello, che scendiamo in campo con scarponi come Messias e Diaz, gente mediocre come Calabria, gente in pantofole come Kessiè ed ex-giocatori come Giroud o Ibra. Siamo realisti, per favore, che abbiamo una differenza reti che peggio di noi fa solo la Juventus, tra le prime quattro.

Bene la posizione e sarei contento di vincere lo scudetto, ma rimaniamo con i piedi per terra. Perché se fai fatica a battere una Fiorentina che mette in campo gente come Saponara e Bonaventura, la colpa non è del VAR o del lavaggio del cervello dei media.
Puoi avere tutti gli arbitri collusi che vuoi, ma squadracce come il Torino o la Salernitana le devi mandare a casa già al primo tempo.
I campionati si perdono con questi punti idioti che lasci per strada.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma quale lavaggio del cervello, che scendiamo in campo con scarponi come Messias e Diaz, gente mediocre come Calabria, gente in pantofole come Kessiè ed ex-giocatori come Giroud o Ibra. Siamo realisti, per favore, che abbiamo una differenza reti che peggio di noi fa solo la Juventus, tra le prime quattro.
> 
> Bene la posizione e sarei contento di vincere lo scudetto, ma rimaniamo con i piedi per terra. Perché se fai fatica a battere una Fiorentina che mette in campo gente come Saponara e Bonaventura, la colpa non è del VAR o del lavaggio del cervello dei media.
> Puoi avere tutti gli arbitri collusi che vuoi, ma squadracce come il Torino o la Salernitana le devi mandare a casa già al primo tempo.
> I campionati si perdono con questi punti idioti che lasci per strada.


Tutti mediocri sono ,eppure due anni è mezzo il Milan non è mai sceso dal secondo posto con i mediocri che citi tu. Detto questo,a me le chiacchiere da bar, le chiacchiere dei giornalisti faziosi e prezzolati non me ne importa nulla, scrivono quello che dice il padrone è penso che oramai chiunque se ne sia accorto. Se domani i media dicono che Borini ha più classe di Ronaldihno, tutti i boccaloni dietro( questo è un esempio banale di come i media mistificano la realtà a loro piacimento, pagati ovviamente). Quindi mi baso sui fatti, reali è concreti! se il Milan è mediocre la Juve è il Napoli sono ancora più mediocri, se il Milan mediocre è primo, allora quelli sotto sono ancora più mediocri perché sono sotto a una squadra mediocre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima prepariamoci alla campagna mediatica sulla fatal verona. Elmetti, armature, e camomille.


Saranno tre weekend così, ci sarà da soffrire fino all'ultima. Facciamoci forza fratelli rossoneri


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Tutti mediocri sono ,eppure due anni è mezzo il Milan non è mai sceso dal secondo posto con i mediocri che citi tu. Detto questo,a me le chiacchiere da bar, le chiacchiere dei giornalisti faziosi e prezzolati non me ne importa nulla, scrivono quello che dice il padrone è penso che oramai chiunque se ne sia accorto. Se domani i media dicono che Borini ha più classe di Ronaldihno, tutti i boccaloni dietro( questo è un esempio banale di come i media mistificano la realtà a loro piacimento, pagati ovviamente). *Quindi mi baso sui fatti, reali è concreti!*


I fatti reali e concreti ti dicono che hai impiegato 82 minuti per segnare contro una squadra di scarponi.



Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> se il Milan è mediocre la Juve è il Napoli sono ancora più mediocri, *se il Milan mediocre è primo, allora quelli sotto sono ancora più mediocri perché sono sotto a una squadra mediocre.*


Certo che lo sono, chi dice il contrario?
Non mi pare che, anche su questi lidi, non si sia detto più volte quanto ridicola sia diventata la Serie A. I risultati internazionali ne sono una palese dimostrazione, direi.

Detto ciò, io parlo del Milan, non della Juventus o di altre squadre.
A me dei risultati delle altre squadre frega il giusto. Mi interessano i risultati della mia squadra.
Gli arbitri, il VAR, e cosa fanno gli altri li lascio ai piangina come Inzaghi e simili.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I fatti reali e concreti ti dicono che hai impiegato 82 minuti per segnare contro una squadra di scarponi.
> 
> 
> Certo che lo sono, chi dice il contrario?
> ...



Stranamente i tuoi commenti sono sempre tutti contro il Milan. 

Stranamente eh!


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stranamente i tuoi commenti sono sempre tutti contro il Milan.
> 
> Stranamente eh!


Veramente io commento molto raramente sul Milan, quindi ti confondi con qualcun altro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I fatti reali e concreti ti dicono che hai impiegato 82 minuti per segnare contro una squadra di scarponi.
> 
> 
> Certo che lo sono, chi dice il contrario?
> ...


No perdonami le partite durano 90 minuti posso segnare al 1 come al 90esimo minuto ma che discorsi sono ?


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I fatti reali e concreti ti dicono che hai impiegato 82 minuti per segnare contro una squadra di scarponi.
> 
> 
> Certo che lo sono, chi dice il contrario?
> ...


Be appunto allora non è solo il Milan. I risultati della nostra squadra allora ci sono, sono due anni è mezzo che questa squadra lotta con poco rispetto ai grandi “squadroni” quindi non vedo di che lamentarsi. Tutto qui questo intendevo


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è chiaro. Sarà un 5 maggio versione milanista.
> Tira aria bruttissima, anche oggi tra episodi non dati a noi e quelli dati all'Inter si capisce tutto.
> Non le vinceremo mai quelle 3 partite, o meglio non ce le faranno vincere mai.
> 
> Prepariamoci a perculate epiche fratelli.



Non è il momento di pensare a queste cose... nella nostra testa solo pensare a giocare meglio dei rivali e sopratutto SEGNARE!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non è il momento di pensare a queste cose... nella nostra testa solo pensare a giocare meglio dei rivali e sopratutto SEGNARE!!


esatto, chissenefrega degli altri. Pensiamo solo a noi, dobbiamo pensare a vincere, partita dopo partita. Iniziando sul difficile campo di Verona


----------



## Julian Ross (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente io commento molto raramente sul Milan, quindi ti confondi con qualcun altro.


E' vero, stranamente sei sempre iper critico col Milan...stranamente....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2022)

Intanto sono 16 le partite senza avere un rigore a favore.
Io non ho paura del Verona, Atalanta o Sassuolo, temo questi venduti di arbitri che ci stanno rubando uno scudetto che avremmo vinto già da un mese.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> No perdonami le partite durano 90 minuti posso segnare al 1 come al 90esimo minuto ma che discorsi sono ?


I discorsi sono che la si dovrebbe smettere di dare colpa al cane, al gatto, al topo, agli arbitri, al VAR, al tipo col camioncino in doppia fila ecc.

Il problema è la squadra mediocre che fa fatica a contenere un'avversaria con giocatori da Serie B.
Poi, vabbe', si vince il campionato? Ottimo, nessuno sputa nel piatto dove si mangia.
La questione è, come al solito, guardare in faccia la realtà, e smetterla di comportarsi da piangina provinciali che manco l'Atalanta.



Julian Ross ha scritto:


> E' vero, stranamente sei sempre iper critico col Milan...stranamente....


Sono critico con la società se reputo che la società non abbia fatto bene.
Sono critico con il calciatore se reputo che il calciatore non abbia fatto bene.
Sono critico con i tifosi se reputo che i tifosi stiano sbagliando.

Nessuno dei tre rappresenta il Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I discorsi sono che la si dovrebbe smettere di dare colpa al cane, al gatto, al topo, agli arbitri, al VAR, al tipo col camioncino in doppia fila ecc.
> 
> Il problema è la squadra mediocre che fa fatica a contenere un'avversaria con giocatori da Serie B.
> Poi, vabbe', si vince il campionato? Ottimo, nessuno sputa nel piatto dove si mangia.
> ...


Sono totalmente in disaccordo, in genere sono contrario a lamentarsi degli arbitri, ma quest'anno non ho mai visto un campionato del genere in 25 anni che seguo il Milan.
Ad occhio penso che abbiamo almeno 8 punti in meno che avremmo guadagnato sul campo.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente in disaccordo, in genere sono contrario a lamentarsi degli arbitri, ma quest'anno non ho mai visto un campionato del genere in 25 anni che seguo il Milan.
> Ad occhio penso che abbiamo almeno 8 punti in meno che avremmo guadagnato sul campo.


La differenza tra quelli che hanno tolto a noi e quelli che hanno dato alle melme è di almeno 8 punti.
Praticamente sarebbe già finito.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto sono 16 le partite senza avere un rigore a favore.
> Io non ho paura del Verona, Atalanta o Sassuolo, temo questi venduti di arbitri che ci stanno rubando uno scudetto che avremmo vinto già da un mese.


La cosa che più fa ridere è che i cartonati son convinti che le nostre avversarie si scanseranno...


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> La cosa che più fa ridere è che i cartonati son convinti che le nostre avversarie si scanseranno...


Sisi come no, già mi immagino gli Ultras del Verona come stiano caricando la squadra per fare l'ennesimo sgarbo al Milan.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Saranno giorni caldissimi.
> C'è poco da fare calcoli tanto bisogna giocare ogni gara per vincerla.
> 
> Loro sono tutelati e aiutati in tutto.
> ...


Un macellaio come Skriniar ha ricevuto solo 3 gialli in tutta la stagione. 
Noi appena Sandro e Isma toccano qualcuno, giallo assicurato.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Comunque giusto per, ovunque oramai Fatal Verona, nei lidi veronesi anche già pregustano un "non c'è 2 senza 3".
Mamma mia... questi rubarono pure lo scudetto ad Ancelotti con la Juventus ed era pure li la terz'ultima partita.

Il cagone lo teniamo noi, figuratevi Diaz.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un macellaio come Skriniar ha ricevuto solo 3 gialli in tutta la stagione.
> Noi appena Sandro e Isma toccano qualcuno, giallo assicurato.


Dici bene : un macellaio.
Palla tra i piedi è imbarazzante.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I discorsi sono che la si dovrebbe smettere di dare colpa al cane, al gatto, al topo, agli arbitri, al VAR, al tipo col camioncino in doppia fila ecc.
> 
> Il problema è la squadra mediocre che fa fatica a contenere un'avversaria con giocatori da Serie B.
> Poi, vabbe', si vince il campionato? Ottimo, nessuno sputa nel piatto dove si mangia.
> ...


Ma quello che scrivi è un controsenso che va oltre ogni logica di pensiero perdonami. Se dici che il Milan fa pena allora tutta la serie A fa pena come giustamente hai scritto,ma allora dove sta la coerenza scusami? il Milan ha vinto contro quasi tutti quest’anno facendo più punti di tutti fin ad ora, non si può dare contro alla squadra per questo mi sembra stupido è alquanto eccessivo è fuori luogo. Capitolo arbitri c’è una differenza enorme tra piangere è farsi valere…non mi sembra che si stia piangendo anzi…Maldini ha parlato una volta in modo garbato rispetto alle concorrenti che si lamentano di un fallo( contatto di gioco) da due mesi a centrocampo; poi perdonami fare finta di nulla è un comportamento masochista, non si può non vedere quello che sta succedendo quest’anno, qui non si tratta della svista arbitrale, ma di qualcosa ben più grave. Che poi ti lancio una provocazione…se uno rubasse in casa tua cosa faresti? rimani in silenzio? penso proprio di no, perché sai il tifoso milanista non piange, ma se mi prendi in giro una-due-tre volte è non va bene, a differenza di gente che piange per il nulla, che piange ancora il contatto di Iuliano-Ronaldo…c’è una bella differenza.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il bello è che gli interisti dai loro lidi dicono lo stesso. Ma io dico, ma un minimo di obiettività riusciranno mai e poi mai ad averla? A VAR invertiti il campionato era già chiuso e avevmo lo scudetto cucito



Ahahah
Coi favori che hanno avuto questi schifosi, eravamo campioni d'Italia già a Marzo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici bene : un macellaio.
> Palla tra i piedi è imbarazzante.


Come quasi sempre siamo d'accordo sulla valutazione dei giocatori. Poi uno con la sua postura, non lo voglio nemmeno gratuito. 
Sven Botman tutta la vita!


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un macellaio come Skriniar ha ricevuto solo 3 gialli in tutta la stagione.
> Noi appena Sandro e Isma toccano qualcuno, giallo assicurato.


Non degno di chiamarsi in quel modo...Milan...


----------

